# עבור



## talmid

171207                             1752

G'Day!

  עבור
seems to have two meanings:

Whilst talking over a walkie talkie:    "Over to you"


& also    "for" as in "I did this for you"

When used in this latter sense:    "for" you
could someone please explain what the difference in meaning & usage is between 

עבור
&
בשביל

Thanks


----------



## amikama

עבור is more stylistic, higher register than בשביל.

עשיתי זאת עבורך
עשיתי את זה בשבילך


----------



## scriptum

talmid said:


> Whilst talking over a walkie talkie: "Over to you"
> & also "for" as in "I did this for you"
> ...what the difference in meaning & usage is between
> עבור
> &
> בשביל


 
The difference between עבור (avur) and בשביל is stylistic: the former is literary, the latter colloquial.
"Over to you" is "avor", not "avur". It is the imperative form of לעבור="to pass".


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> The difference between עבור (avur) and בשביל is stylistic: the former is literary, the latter colloquial.
> "Over to you" is "avor", not "avur". It is the imperative form of לעבור="to pass".


 
Yes
"avor" is "over" - we say "Rut avor!"
"avur" is "for": someone or purpose


----------



## david314

Sometimes you may also employ *בעבור*. 

שילמתי *בעבור* כך וכך/ I paid *for* such and such.


----------



## talmid

211207     0123

Thanks to everyone

I have enjoyed learning more from you


----------



## CrazyArcher

I'd like to note one very common use of "עבור" in everyday life: it's common to specify a recipient of a fax/letter in business environment with it. Like, for example, "עבור דניאל" - 'for Daniel'


----------



## elroy

CrazyArcher said:


> I'd like to note one very common use of "עבור" in everyday life: it's common to specify a recipient of a fax/letter in business environment with it. Like, for example, "עבור דניאל" - 'for Daniel'


 The English equivalent would be "Attn: Daniel," where "Attn" is an abbreviation for "Attention."


----------

